# Crosscut Saw Pictures



## bigbadbob (Mar 9, 2017)

Have had these a long while 20 or more years, was cleaning basement and they were in a corner forgotten, I have the sets for them also.


----------



## AT sawyer (Mar 10, 2017)

Are you selling them or displaying them?


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 10, 2017)

AT sawyer said:


> Are you selling them or displaying them?


Displaying.


----------



## ironman_gq (Mar 21, 2017)

Those top two look like they've had some use on them.


----------

